# Functional qualitative difference between B+W, Rodenstock, Hoya filters?



## NeverGlassImaging (Feb 27, 2009)

*
*

                   They are all of a significant price range, but so far I have heard such varying opinion of their actual difference in terms of optical quality and their effect on the image.

Really, is there a discernable difference between the quality of these three brands? I hope to get some less varied opinion lol.


----------



## Garbz (Mar 1, 2009)

Depends on what? A brand is a brand nothing more. There is a huge difference between Hoya standard filters and Hoya SHMC filters, but I doubt anyone would be able to tell the difference between a Hoya SHMC and a Hoya Pro1 or a B+w or other equally high quality filters.

You get what you pay for... until you spend more than about $100 then you just start wasting money.


----------



## itznfb (Mar 6, 2009)

i just ordered a "Hoya 52mm UV (Ultra Violet) Super Multi Coated Glass Filter" and a "Hoya HMC - Filter - circular polarizer - 52 mm" to use with my 18-55mm VR / 55-200mm VR and 50mm 1.8.

the polarizer was about $60 and the UV was only $20. are they good filters though?

edit: sorry... didn't even think about the thread jacking but on such a similar topic i didn't want to start a new thread.


----------



## Garbz (Mar 8, 2009)

The Hoya SHMC is a good filter: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...100830-more-hoya-filter-comparison-tests.html
HMC is less so but still leaps and bounds ahead of the Hoya standard. That said CPL filters are expensive and I probably wouldn't buy a SHMC polariser.


----------

